# Brisket Knife



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

What is a good, not real expensive knife for slicing briskets? The bbq joints seem to all use butchers knives that resemble bread knives. I have a pretty good non-serrated butchers knife, but was looking for the longer serrated ones. Thanks.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Electric Black and Decker.

Look at Forschner if you have to have a regular knife. My Dad was a butcher/meatcutter for 30yrs and that's all he ever used.

http://www.forschnerknives.net/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=FORFBREAD


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I use either one of these, http://www.acemart.com/kitchen-supp...fillet-poly-handle-white-7-each/prod9191.html

http://www.acemart.com/kitchen-supp...-blade-poly-handle-white-6-each/prod6784.html

If you live anywhere near an Ace Mart, http://www.acemart.com/kitchen-supplies/cutlery/knives/c230-c625-c626-p1.html they will probably have what you need.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i use the electric fillet knife sold at academy...works great on tender brisket


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

*USED*

Go to a meat market and get the used knives.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

x2


MarshJr. said:


> i use the electric fillet knife sold at academy...works great on tender brisket


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I use a Kitchen-aid electric knife.
Pat


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Double Duty...*

I use my electric fish filet knife. An electric knife is the only way I can make nice even pretty slices, cutting "across grain".

Later
R3F


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I am a fan of the Dexter Russell knives*

Betwen my three homes I have about fifty of them. LOL And this doesn't include the filet knives. Dexter Russell are cheap, come in a wide varity, and hold an edge well. I gues that is why you see so many professionals using them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I let my wife slice it for me.:biggrin:


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Forschner granton-edged Cimeter


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...et_knives&start=0&selectedSKU=0153-01866-1206

Mr Twister Pirahna electric fillet knife from Academy. hard to beat


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I use a 12" Granton slicer.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Dexter Russell--you cannot get better quality for the price. If you lend one and don't get it back don't be surprised.


JWL said:


> Betwen my three homes I have about fifty of them. LOL And this doesn't include the filet knives. Dexter Russell are cheap, come in a wide varity, and hold an edge well. I gues that is why you see so many professionals using them.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Slab the brisket in half long ways, and clean all the excess fat and slop out of it, then slice w electric knife or dexter steak, scimitar, or breaking knife


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Get a dexter russell sanisafe*



raz1056 said:


> Dexter Russell--you cannot get better quality for the price. If you lend one and don't get it back don't be surprised.


I'm with what he said, 'dexter russell' all the way. This is a great knife high in carbon, holds its edge well, and is easy to sharpen back up again. I use these to fillet fish, slice through fajitas, and shave (just kidding, but it will shave hair off your arm pretty easily). I didn't care for the Wustoff brand though since blades were to flimsey for me.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cutco's "Salmon Knife" essentially a straight edged bread slicing knife with a blade about 12" long. One of the best long carving knives I have ever handled and it's Cutco.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Booger, I saw a Dexter Russell serrated slicer about 12 or 14 inches at Academy or Gander just last week. I think about 20 bucks. It'll probably work as well as any. I use a Chicago Cutlery chinese cleaver that is super sharp and it works really well.

Good luck and enjoy the meat.

jdot


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i use a miracle blade. only thing i have ever bought online. the big knives in that set are good, the steak knives are average. the filet knife is too short.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I use my trusty old Mr twister(Yeah the same one I fillet my fish with). It works great


----------

